# St Athan Boys' Village, Vale of Glamorgan 2014,15,16



## Vertigo Rod (Feb 11, 2016)

Just like all places on this website, they are fast disappearing and will soon be only memories in photographs. That is why I never tire seeing different peoples pics of the same place (hope you agree..... because here comes the Boys' Village again!!! haha).

In the late 1980s I stayed here on a school trip so am quite fond of the place. In recent times I have been there on 4 occasions from early 2014, 2015 and a couple of weeks ago (2016). My photos below are a collection from all visits. I always notice changes - obviously never good ones. The swimming pool is now filled with earth, the old graffiti (lots I really liked) has been graffiti'd over, more fires, continual vandalism, and, evidence of building work that has started and since abandoned. But despite all this, it still has lots to offer and is always a great place to stroll around if passing.

HISTORY
The Boys' Village opened in early 1920s originally for the sons of miners from the South Wales valleys. It gave them an opportunity to enjoy a Holiday Camp near the coast and away from the coalfields / polluted air. The village had a swimming pool, cricket pavilion, rugby/football pitches, sports hall, church, dining hall and lots more - it even had it's own war memorial. Later, the site was also used as a training centre for apprentices, a Youth Hostel and a military base during World War 2. It closed in the 1990s. The site was then rented by a family who used it for farm storage. They left in 2008. Since then, various building have been completely demolished / removed due to severe fire damage.

Hope you enjoy the photos.......






















The Boiler Room


























































Thanks for taking the time to look! Hope you enjoyed


----------



## Jon6D (Feb 11, 2016)

Another fantastic post rod, like your self I never tire of seeing the same place, its nice to see other peoples photos and see the changes that are going out over the years, considering the about of people that have been here over the years and the damage that as be done to the place its still holding up pretty well and still a great place to get some photos


----------



## HughieD (Feb 11, 2016)

Loving that set. What a totally unique site. Quite literally a self-contained village. Great pix too...


----------



## smiler (Feb 11, 2016)

Nice take on it VR, I enjoyed looking, Thanks


----------



## Rubex (Feb 11, 2016)

Aaahhh Freddy Krueger!! I used to have nightmares about him when I was younger, him and Slimer from Ghostbusters lol. This is a cool place to have a look around though. I'd probably be here all day  great write up and photos!


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Feb 11, 2016)

Rubex said:


> Aaahhh Freddy Krueger!! I used to have nightmares about him when I was younger, him and Slimer from Ghostbusters lol. This is a cool place to have a look around though. I'd probably be here all day  great write up and photos!



Thank you Rubex.... Poor Freddy has been one of the victims of the newer graffiti - someone has sprayed a big red X across his face


----------



## cunningplan (Feb 11, 2016)

I like your take on the place, its not as big as it looks but you've managed to make it look huge.
Nice one 
(Can see another trip down there coming up soon)


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 11, 2016)

That's a fantastic report mate..lots of different to see with lots of nice bits everywhere..I would like to look at this myself


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Feb 12, 2016)

Brilliant! Captured it perfectly.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 12, 2016)

Amazing how much is still here,Cracking set of images.


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 15, 2016)

Nice set of pics. Love the JPS too. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Feb 15, 2016)

UrbanX said:


> Nice set of pics. Love the JPS too.
> Thanks for sharing



Thank you for your comment UrbanX. Am wracking my brain to what a JPS is though? haha


----------



## Scaramanger (Feb 15, 2016)

Jps is the guy who did the freddie's.. Strangely was there when he did them when a big grizzly welsh fella turned up (believed to be the owner) very unhappy about the new graffiti..


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Feb 15, 2016)

Scaramanger said:


> Jps is the guy who did the freddie's.. Strangely was there when he did them when a big grizzly welsh fella turned up (believed to be the owner) very unhappy about the new graffiti..



Thanks for clearing that up!!! Had no idea who JPS was! Loved the Freddy's around the place - not sure if you read one of my previous replies, but some moron has recently sprayed a red X across his face!!!


----------



## Scaramanger (Feb 16, 2016)

Yes saw the comment.. No honour amongst grafitti artists ��.. There was also a freddie under that eye thing in the church..


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Feb 16, 2016)

Scaramanger said:


> Yes saw the comment.. No honour amongst grafitti artists ��.. There was also a freddie under that eye thing in the church..



Yes, the "eye with Freddy's legs" - which has also now been replaced!


----------



## Brewtal (Feb 19, 2016)

Another cracking report mate, thanks for sharing! Some great composition in these shots, keep it up! : )


----------

